# Impalas 3rd Annual Toys for Tots, Toy Drive and Car Show



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Impalas O*C 3rd Annual Toys For Tots toy drive and Car Show coming soon...........
vendor spots are limited so if you are interested act fast........ for information Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## brians1953classicstylecc (Jun 28, 2012)

classic style will be there for sure ttt


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

brians1953classicstylecc said:


> classic style will be there for sure ttt


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

TTT MARK YOUR CALENDARS


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

*NEW!!!!!* WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING THE BLESSING OF THE CARS AT THIS EVENT......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O*C will be ther yo support......


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club O*C will be ther yo support......


:thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump latins finest


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

YOU KNOW WE GONNA SUPPORT YOU


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

TT:cheesy:T


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm there.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club o*c chapter carwash/toydrive for a good cause november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy good food.. All toys willbe donated


----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

EPICS O*C will be there


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

TO CHECK OUT LAST YEARS TOY DRIVE CLICK ON THE IMPALASOC.COM LINK BELOW


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

HEY BROTHER WE WILL BE UP THERE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT Big "M" will be there


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_T.T.M.F.T_


recs64 said:


> HEY BROTHER WE WILL BE UP THERE!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



scrappin68 said:


> TTT Big "M" will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

la majestics will be there


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> la majestics will be there


Orale homie see u guys then


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toys toys toys...:run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

how much for a booth???


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

visionquest23 said:


> how much for a booth???


$40 hit up the pres if interested (714)713-1500 jay


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

YOU KNOW BLVD KING(S) WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. :rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest will be there


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bristol sound will be there for sure is there going to be a raffle there i can help with that and if you guys got flyers shoot them down to my shop


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU KNOW SANTANA WILL BE THIER:nicoderm:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

daomen said:


> YOU KNOW SANTANA WILL BE THIER:nicoderm:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Bigdawg63 (Dec 5, 2010)

It's gonna be a good time with DJ Mike the Cholo,The Big Bad Wolf Band, Rawlo and special guest for the kids games and prizes and lots lots lots more. Free menudo for the first 15 entry's courtesy of K&A cafe so let's have good time.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down again my brothers...if you have un-needed blankets please bring them to my Dj booth. I will have a free cd for every twin size blanket or bigger. The homeless can use those blankets, please wash them before dropping them off.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On a mission to raise 500 blankets for the homeless. Please wash blankets before donating them. Thanks.


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

It's goin down we got Father Joe who will be blessing all the cars at noon so show up early roll in is 7-11 and its gonna fill up quick!!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for the kids


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bigdawg63 said:


> It's gonna be a good time with DJ Mike the Cholo,The Big Bad Wolf Band, Rawlo and special guest for the kids games and prizes and lots lots lots more. Free menudo for the first 15 entry's courtesy of K&A cafe so let's have good time.



It's The Cholo Dj...:banghead::banghead::rant::rant:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down again my brothers...if you have un-needed blankets please bring them to my Dj booth. I will have a free cd for every twin size blanket or bigger. The homeless can use those blankets, please wash them before dropping them off.



No limit...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down again my brothers...if you have un-needed blankets please bring them to my Dj booth. I will have a free cd for every twin size blanket or bigger. The homeless can use those blankets, please wash them before dropping them off.



Thanks in advance...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> On a mission to raise 500 blankets for the homeless. Please wash blankets before donating them. Thanks.



Yes sir...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> On a mission to raise 500 blankets for the homeless. Please wash blankets before donating them. Thanks.



Free cd for every blanket or sleeping bag...


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Bigdawg63 (Dec 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bring all your kids and sancho's kids, we got a lotta suff going on.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

SURENOSTYLE C.C. Will be there to support


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> SURENOSTYLE C.C. Will be there to support


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice spot, good food, firme toy drive. Top notch vendors too...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down next week baby...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

scrappin68 said:


> Bump


 X2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down again my brothers...if you have un-needed blankets please bring them to my Dj booth. I will have a free cd for every twin size blanket or bigger. The homeless can use those blankets, please wash them before dropping them off.



Sleeping bags also needed...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:FOR IMPALAS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free CDs for every blanket or sleeping bag donated at the Dj booth.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bumping the pg.....see ya guys soon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free CDs for every blanket or sleeping bag donated at the Dj booth.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free CDs for every blanket or sleeping bag donated at the Dj booth.


Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free CDs for every blanket or sleeping bag donated at the Dj booth.


Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

taking the kiddies bikes.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> taking the kiddies bikes.


Bring some tamales too...


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C UP IN THERE !!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Anahiem Promenade...it's going down...


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Almost time...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for the kids


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bristol sound will be there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free CDs for every blanket or sleeping bag donated at the Dj booth.



Tomorrow...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for the homies from Impalas


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Free CDs for every blanket or sleeping bag donated at the Dj booth.


TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:*IMPALAS ORANGE COUNTY:thumbsup: TOY DRIVE:angel:








































































*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Memories O.C.










Memories next generation...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

BLVD. KINGS


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Impalas for a great show had a nice time see you next year


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

BRISTOL SOUND :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## SLW N LW (May 16, 2012)

Thank you IMPALAS, Great show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Firme show again...Impalas OC..ofcourse


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good turn out......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any pics


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Had a great time. Good job impalas!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> BLVD. KINGS


Thanks for the pics!.....had a good time at the show. Will post pics on monday.
:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bristol sound had a good time there .good show like always thanks impalas for having us at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF IMPALAS O*C I WANNA THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL TOY DRIVE IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT LOTS OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE AND THANKS TO OUT N ABOUT PICS , YASTUVO VIDEOS AND CWPLANET FOR COMING OUT FOR TAKING PICS THANKS AGAIN FOR SUPPORTING OUR EVENT
THANKS TO OUR SANTA MARIA, MODESTO, STOCKON AND SACRAMENTO CHAPTERS FOR COMING DOWN TOO
SANTANA CC
GROUPE OC & ELA
MAJESTICS LA
SOUTHERN ROYALTY CC
SHADES OF BROWN OC
BLVD KINGS OC 
CLASSIC STYLE CC 
CLASSICS OC
TEMPTATION OC 
HERENCIA OC 
KLIQUE OC
STYLE CC 
THEE ARTISTICS
UNIQUES OC
CONTAGIOUS CC
DECENTES OC
SORRY IF I MISSED YOUR CLUB


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

Good show Impalas O.C. Contagious CC had a good time.Next year we"ll be there early lol.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> ON BEHALF OF IMPALAS O*C I WANNA THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL TOY DRIVE IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT LOTS OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE AND THANKS TO OUT N ABOUT PICS , YASTUVO VIDEOS AND CWPLANET FOR COMING OUT FOR TAKING PICS THANKS AGAIN FOR SUPPORTING OUR EVENT
> THANKS TO OUR SANTA MARIA, MODESTO, STOCKON AND SACRAMENTO CHAPTERS FOR COMING DOWN TOO
> SANTANA CC
> GROUPE OC & ELA
> ...


YEAHHH BUDDDY


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

cwplanet said:


>


SICK PIC BRO GRACIAS !!:h5:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> ON BEHALF OF IMPALAS O*C I WANNA THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL TOY DRIVE IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT LOTS OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE AND THANKS TO OUT N ABOUT PICS , YASTUVO VIDEOS AND CWPLANET FOR COMING OUT FOR TAKING PICS THANKS AGAIN FOR SUPPORTING OUR EVENT
> THANKS TO OUR SANTA MARIA, MODESTO, STOCKON AND SACRAMENTO CHAPTERS FOR COMING DOWN TOO
> SANTANA CC
> GROUPE OC & ELA
> ...


CLASSIC STYLE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD TURN OUT IMPALAS CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> CLASSIC STYLE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD TURN OUT IMPALAS CC



The only club to ever pre-order Justin Bieber CDs. Thanks. Enjoy them. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The only club to ever pre-order Justin Bieber CDs. Thanks. Enjoy them. :thumbsup:


hahahaha we ordered them and going to give them to you for a christmas present lol


----------

